# Galectin-3 and Normal FNA Test



## JasonC (Jun 15, 2011)

I feel for those of you who have endured thyroid cancer, or are currently going through the process.

I'm curious if anyone here has ever pursued a Galectin-3 analysis of their thyroid to accompany a FNA test in order to improve the accuracy of the results?

In case anyone is unfamiliar with Galectin-3 you can read more below.

This article talks about a 2008 study in Italy regarding Galectin-3 in thyroid cancer diagnosis when the FNA was inconclusive.

Google Scholar search for articles related to Galectin-3 and thyroid. (Many newer articles here)

What I have found in my laymen's research is that Galectin-3 is a marker found in most thyroid cancers but not all. It has been used in conjunction with FNA to successfully weed out inconclusive FNA results, but the methodology for such testing is new and not canonized yet.

My wife has a 2cm nodule that has some calcification. I fear that if they cannot get a good FNA they will have her go through surgery that will likely be unnecessary.

I don't mean it as a knock to doctors and researchers who are tirelessly looking for cures and better diagnostic tools... but cutting out the thyroid just to see if its cancerous seems like a practice from the Dark Ages. I guess I want the future now so my poor wife doesn't have to needless worry about her thyroid or deal with the complications of surgery.

Does anyone know of a lab that will test for Galectin-3?

I'll put in a prayer for all of the others on this site who are going through this process. May God bless you on your journey.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

JasonC said:


> I feel for those of you who have endured thyroid cancer, or are currently going through the process.
> 
> I'm curious if anyone here has ever pursued a Galectin-3 analysis of their thyroid to accompany a FNA test in order to improve the accuracy of the results?
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your prayers! We all need them whether we care to admit it or not. I am a prayer warrior!

That said, thanks for joining and I hope they can get a good sample on the FNA. I hope you will keep us in the loop here. As you know, calcification raises suspicion.

Have you asked any doctor about the availability Galectin-3 testing?


----------

